
A milestone in the hunt for metallic hydrogen - pseudolus
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00149-7
======
abrie
Diamond anvil cells are amazing tools. If you find this stuff interesting,
check out Emma McBride's public SLAC lecture[1], "New Materials at the
Pressures of Earth's Core"

[1][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL6pI6WAd3Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL6pI6WAd3Q)

~~~
londons_explore
Can anyone here explain to me how a diamond anvil cell works? The metal gasket
is under the same pressure as the diamond, so presumably it would deform and
let the pressure out?

And if it were strong enough to contain the pressure, why not make the whole
thing out of the same metal?

~~~
caconym_
Not an expert, but I believe one big benefit of using diamond is that it's
easier to observe the sample through it (visually as well as X-ray imaging
techniques, etc.).

~~~
infinity0
I gave you some extra upvotes on your past comments because I think these
unexplained downvotes are despicable too.

~~~
caconym_
Heh, thanks. Whatever, though. I don't care about downvotes and I'd have
jumped in even if it were somebody else's comment—I just really don't like to
see collective moderation tools (is that the right term?) used by people who
have no clue what they're talking about to shut down discussion.

I'm a little sorry to have used such "uncivil" language ... but also, I'm not.

------
givinguflac
They mention it could be a record high temperature super conductor, but don’t
mention the temperature. Unless I missed it

------
Randor
Hmmmm,

I'm not a physicist but I've long suspected that Jupiter has a metallic
hydrogen core.

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
Hydrogen (being the least massive of all known elements) would not accumulate
in the core.

Lower mass elements would be displaced by higher mass elements like uranium,
thorium, gold, platinum, etc...

~~~
londons_explore
That depends how dense metallic hydrogen is...

~~~
fnord77
ϱ = 0.076 g/cm3 vs. water = 1.0 g/cm3

